# New forum - meet and greet



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

So this is an area that will definitely get changed as time goes on. 
It was suggested so we added it.

We are going to start filtering different even threads in to this forum. 
It might stay here at the top or maybe get moved in to the OT where the new member intro section now is. 
I put it up here so that everyone would have a chance to see it and comment. I can't wait to hear your thoughts! 

So, thanks for helping up clean this place up and make it more welcoming to new members that are constantly trying to get the hang of DIYMA.

Thanks for paying attention!

The DIYMA Team


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

One of the best things you guys have done so far. It wasn't hard to drop to 3rd page with our So.Cal. meet if one of us didn't bump daily. No need for subjectless bumps = more productive threads.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for doing this Ant. I know a bunch of members were asking for it. Are you planning on dividing it up into different geoligical areas?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Not sure it needs it.
If there were 3 or 4 new posts each day then yeah..
But as it is now, I think we are good.

ANT


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I likee.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I think this was a great idea! 

Team So. Cal rocks


----------

